# Prob. using innerHTML in IE8



## Shikher_neo (Jun 26, 2010)

hey, guys.i guess there's a bug in IE8 that does not allow proper use of the innerHTML prop. in javascript. is there a workaround? 
i am trying to dynamically create a table with contents from an XML file.
and how do you load a xml file(javascript) in google chrome??(like this for ie -new ActiveXObject("MSXML.DOMDocument"))
any help would be great!!


----------



## swatkat (Jun 26, 2010)

About IE8 and innerHTML issue:
_"DHTML expressions can be used in place of the preceding value(s). As of Internet Explorer 8, expressions are not supported in IE8 mode. For more information, see About Dynamic Properties."_
innerHTML Property (A, ABBR, ACRONYM, ...)
About Dynamic Properties

About Chrome issue:
xml load - Google Chrome Help
XML load issue (Javascript) - Google Chrome Forum


----------

